#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Почему никто не пишет?

## Ни-ла

Привет всем! Давно меня не было...Вижу модернизировали нас. Почему нет тем про шклолу Нъингма? Кстати, вот сейчас проходит учение Достопочтенного Чоки  Нима Ринпонче...Мне бы хотелось поехать, однако, не получилось...Никто не знает когда какие ретриты будут?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Патрул Ринпоче в октябре приезжает

----------


## Buural

Патрул Ринпоче:

25–29 сентября 2007 в п. Цаган Аман (Калмыкия)

Пхова и посвящение Карлин Шитро.

----------


## Игорь Доспеев

15.16декабря в Волгограде состоится ретрит с Лачунгом Римпоче,информацию может предоставить Buural

----------


## Аорс

> Патрул Ринпоче в октябре приезжает


 ОПЯТЬ ВСЁ .......АЛ! :Frown:

----------


## matoos

> Почему никто не пишет?


дак все написано...читаем :Smilie:

----------


## Анна Давыдова

Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума! Я с удовольствием поучаствую в обсуждении тем относительно  Школы Ньингма-па!

----------


## Аньезка

> Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума! Я с удовольствием поучаствую в обсуждении тем относительно  Школы Ньингма-па!


Добрый день, Анна! Вы покидаете Дзен?

----------


## Анна Давыдова

Добрый день! А что на должна быть какая-то конкретная привязка к одной школе? Меня интересуют разные направления буддизма. Ведь это всего лишь методы, испоьзование которых приближает нас к общей цели - Просветлению.

----------

Vadgraparvati (23.05.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума! Я с удовольствием поучаствую в обсуждении тем относительно  Школы Ньингма-па!


А что именно Вас интересует? Задавайте тему.

----------


## Анна Давыдова

Мне бы хотелось узнать побольше о практиках Школы Ньингма.
Уважаемые форумчане, какие практики вы практикуете?

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Мне бы хотелось узнать побольше о практиках Школы Ньингма.
> Уважаемые форумчане, какие практики вы практикуете?


В школе Ньингма ученики практикуют те практики, которые получили в результате прередачи от учителя. Разные учителя передают разные практики, так что ответить на Ваш вопрос крайне затруднительно.

----------


## Гьялцен

Так или иначе, делается гуру-йога на Падмасамбхаву, различные практики мирных или гневных божеств, подношения Защитникам Учения, пуджи. Они отличаются в зависимости от линии терма.

----------


## Анна Давыдова

А что подразумевается под "практиками гневных божеств"?

----------


## Гьялцен

Это божества устрашающей внешности, часто изображаются в языках пламени, с украшениями из черепов и проч. Показывают трансформацию главным образом гнева в состояние мудрости, помогают устранять препятствия на пути., отбрасывают колдовство. Примеры таких идамов в Нингма- Ваджракилая, Гуру Драгпо, Дордже Дролло. Для практики их следует получить посвящение( ванг кур) и лунг (передачу чтением) от компетентного учителя.

----------


## Анна Давыдова

спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Анна Давыдова

А практикуете ли Вы практики "Четырех общих основ зарождения веры" ?

----------


## Гьялцен

ВЫ имеете в виду т.н. общее нендро? 
Учителя Нингма очень советуют делать как общее ( 4 мысли, обращающие ум к Дхарме), так и специальное ( 4 стотысячных практики) нендро. Однако посвящения, в т.ч. внутренних тантр, даются без обязательного условия выполнения полного нендро. Таким образом, можно выполнять садханы божеств после посвящения, даже до начала нендро. 
Опять же, предварительные практики различаются в зависимости от линии терма.   
Я ответил на Ваш вопрос?

----------


## Бхусуку

> А что подразумевается под "практиками гневных божеств"?


 странно, что Вы, практикуя ньингма, об этом не знаете.

----------


## Анна Давыдова

[QUOTE=Гьялцен 
Я ответил на Ваш вопрос?[/QUOTE] 
 Да, спасибо! :Smilie:  

Бхусуку! Я  не просила Вас оценивать мои знания.

----------


## Анна Давыдова

> Это божества устрашающей внешности, часто изображаются в языках пламени, с украшениями из черепов и проч. Показывают трансформацию главным образом гнева в состояние мудрости, помогают устранять препятствия на пути.


 А откуда вы узнали что они устрашающей внешности? И что обозначает их внешность вообще??? И если мы говорим об одном и том же - то что означает пламя вокруг этих гневных Идамов (Божеств в Вашей интерпритации)?
И отвечая на другой вопрос : практика Четырех общих основ: Практика Бренности, Тягосности самсары, Драгоценности человеческого рождения, Практика Прибежища, итого четыре общих основы. Интересно насколько важны термины в интерпритации сути учения??? А может все таки важно состояние ?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> И что обозначает их внешность вообще? И если мы говорим об одном и том же - то что означает пламя вокруг этих гневных Идамов


В какой тантре? В разных тантрах есть разные описания как божеств, так и мандал. Не имеет смысла говорить, что есть какой-то общий, присущий всем йидамам одновременно символизм. 

Каждый йидам - это проявление самбхогакаи, которое воспринял тот или иной махасиддха, и все тантры не писалась, как научное исследование с перечислением символики, каждая тантра - это не созданное тем или иным махасиддхой произведение, а учение, которое существовало изначально и непрерывно.

И, кстати, касается деталей, обсуждать тантрийский символизм с теми, у кого нет тантрийских посвящений - неправильно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> И отвечая на другой вопрос : практика Четырех общих основ: Практика Бренности, Тягосности самсары, Драгоценности человеческого рождения, Практика Прибежища, итого четыре обих основы. Интересно насколько важны термины в интерпритации сути учения??? А может все таки важно состояние ?


4 мысли, обращающие ум к Дхарме ( 4 общие основы) это :
1. Драгоценность чел. рождения
2. Непостоянство и смерть
3. Карма, причина и результат
4. Изьяны сансары.
Включение их в поток своего бытия ведет к отречению от сансары (То что Вы назвали "состоянием").

----------


## Гьялцен

> А откуда вы узнали что они устрашающей внешности? И что обозначает их внешность вообще??? И если мы говорим об одном и том же - то что означает пламя вокруг этих гневных Идамов (Божеств в Вашей интерпритации)?


Внешность божеств, в т.ч. гневных, является отчасти символичной. 
Чтобы понять, насколько отличаются мирные и гневные божества, сравните изображения к примеру, Ченрезига и Хаягривы.
Особняком стоят защитники Дхармы, они также могут иметь угрожающий вид, но идамами не являются.

----------


## Aleksey L.

чтобы хоть немного вникнуть в суть, стоит изучать иконографию и описания атрибутов гневных/мирных божеств. Для начала стоит изучить восемь символов удачи/благоприятности, восемь субстанций счастья, семь принадлежностей чакравартина, изучить мифологию и космологию, лежащие в основе представлений о мире и запечатлений этих представлений в иконографическом искусстве, не отделимом от практикования буддизма. 

Каждая мелкая деталь хорошо выполненной тханки имеет свое символическое значение; от цвета - до указаний, которые обычно сокрыты. 

Так, к примеру, есть просветленные защитники и опасные защитники. Опасные защитники (гневные) всегда обуты в "башмаки". 

Одну тханку можно изучать месяцами. 
_______________________
Пламя вокруг просветленных идамов означает защиту и отсечение любых пытающихся проникнуть вредоносных влияний. это пламя - олицетворение мудрости и огня, сжигающего негативности.

----------


## Анна Давыдова

> 4 мысли, обращающие ум к Дхарме ( 4 общие основы) это :
> 1. Драгоценность чел. рождения
> 2. Непостоянство и смерть
> 3. Карма, причина и результат
> 4. Изьяны сансары.
> Включение их в поток своего бытия ведет к отречению от сансары (То что Вы назвали "состоянием").


Да, я согласна, что мы с вами имеем ввиду одну и ту же  :Smilie:  Практику.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Почему никто не пишет?


Практикой занимаются.  :Smilie:  Времени на  разговоры не остается  :Wink:

----------


## Виталий Г

Подскажите, пожалуйста. Обязательно ли иметь передачу, чтобы практиковать какую-либо практику? В частности, Санг - подношение благовоний.

----------


## Orient

> Подскажите, пожалуйста. Обязательно ли иметь передачу, чтобы практиковать какую-либо практику? В частности, Санг - подношение благовоний.


Вне сомнений, нужен хотя бы лунг на практику Санг от аутентичного учителя.

----------


## Александр С

> Вне сомнений, нужен хотя бы лунг на практику Санг от аутентичного учителя.


"Вне сомнений" - это касается конкретных текстов практики (да и то, не всех). 

Если просто задаться целью очистить пространство, то вполне можно пойти на приглянувшееся чистое место (а еще лучше - убраться где-нибудь в лесу или парке, что уже само по себе хорошая практика), сложить несколько кирпичей, развести огонь, положить в него какие-нибудь хвойные ветки, санг, произнести *РАМ ЯМ КАМ* и представить, как все очищается от загрязнений: они сгорают, рассеиваются и смываются силой огня, ветра и воды.

я думаю, обитатели этого места будут вам благодарны  :Wink:

----------


## Naldjorpa

> произнести *РАМ ЯМ КАМ*


А это боновская практика? Или в буддизме она тоже есть? )

----------


## Александр С

> А это боновская практика? Или в буддизме она тоже есть? )


Да, это общая для всех мантра для очищения подношений (ЯМ - воздух, РАМ - огонь, КАМ - вода). Для освящения используется *ОМ АХ ХУМ*. 

Вот здесь, как раз, два ньингмапинских варианта практики подношения санг.

----------


## Naldjorpa

Ну, вроде как *ЯМ* - это воздух, а *РАМ* - это огонь  :Smilie: . И в трандиции Дзогчен ННР вода произносится как *БАМ*  :Smilie: .

----------


## Александр С

Это я перепутал, щас поправлю, спасибо  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Naldjorpa

:Wink:  Всегда пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------


## Ни-ла

Видно не все йогины ушли в непрерывную практику))))
А всегда ли Духи местности будут вам благодарны от подобного подношения  :Wink: ?

----------


## Александр С

Не будут благодарны - у нас и ритуалы подчинения имеются. Так что, я бы на их месте подумал. 

Щютка  :Smilie:

----------


## Марица

> Ну, вроде как *ЯМ* - это воздух, а *РАМ* - это огонь . И в трандиции Дзогчен ННР вода произносится как *БАМ* .


                  Смотря в каких практиках. Иногда произносится все же  "Kham".

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Смотря в каких практиках. Иногда произносится все же  "Kham".


Да согласен. И судя по всему* Бам* только в мантре очищения элементов.

----------


## Vadgraparvati

> Добрый день! А что на должна быть какая-то конкретная привязка к одной школе? Меня интересуют разные направления буддизма. Ведь это всего лишь методы, испоьзование которых приближает нас к общей цели - Просветлению.


Абсолютно согласна с вами, а я изучаю первоначальную йогу и буддизм, если интересно пишите.

----------

Анна Давыдова (31.05.2010)

----------

